# dúvida: "e" final



## brighton rock

por que algumas palavras escrevem-se com uma "E" final e outras não?

por exemplo: Golf = "Golfe" (no oral)

mas por exemplo : "Chope" escreve-se com "e" final

eu tinha pensado que as palabras terminadas em algumas consonantes tinham som de "e" ao final (mc donald's= "maQUI donald's), mas depóis eu vi palavras como "Chope" que tem "e" ao final (além de que a original "Chopp" termina em consonante, não segue a mesma regre que "golf" porque a "e" de golf é invisível), alguém sabe a razão?


----------



## brighton rock

ops escrevei duas vezes a mesma coisa haha


----------



## Outsider

Por aqui escreve-se "golfe". Mas repare que muitas palavras vindas do inglês são usadas sem terem sido ainda adaptadas à ortografia do português.



brighton rock said:


> eu tinha pensado que as palabras terminadas em algumas consonantes tinham som de "e" ao final (mc donald's= "maQUI donald's), mas depóis eu vi palavras como "Chope" que tem "e" ao final (além de que a original "Chopp" termina em consonante, não segue a mesma regre que "golf" porque a "e" de golf é invisível), alguém sabe a razão?


Esta parte da sua pergunta não entendi.


----------



## Tomby

Eu não sei a razão, mas existem muitas palavras, tais como "piquenique", "râguebi", "Monserrate", etc. que, em português, intercalam ou finalizam com um "e". 
Tranquilo que cedo saberemos a causa. 
Feliz Verão! 
TT.


----------



## Denis555

Quando a palavra fica aportuguesada, _normalmente_ recebe um "e" se acaba em consoante, por isso "golf*e*", "jip*e*"(=jeep), club*e*, ringu*e*(=ring), Iraqu*e*. 
Ou um "e" intercalado como disse TT acima, um outro exemplo: Af*e*ganistão.
Às vezes na frente e atrás: *e*stoqu*e*(=stock), *e*stress*e*(=stress)

Chopp_ , Internet_ ,entre outras, são exceções, ou melhor, ainda precisam receber um batismo. Mas a pronúncia é como se tivesse um "e" final. /chopi/, /internetchi/ (que se pronuncia como um "i" no Brasil).


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> [...] ainda precisam receber um batismo.


É isso!


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado Denis555! 
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Oi , e uma coisa bem interessante no Brasil falabam

Robert*e* Red*e*fort*e,  *Mck*i *Donalds,  Out*i *look*i,*  umas vezes acrescentando o  *e* e outras o *i.* Ninguém me  aclarou isto


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola, apreciado Mangato!
No soy la persona más apropiada para dar un explicación convincente, pero si en España, sólo al oír a una persona hablar, casi adivinamos si es andaluza, catalana o gallega, por poner un ejemplo, imagínate en un país tan extenso como Brasil, la diferencia de acentos que debe existir.
Por ejemplo, un futbolista portugués dice "queremos ganha*r*", un brasileño dice "queremos ganha*j*". Otro ejemplo, un portugués dice "gen*t*e" (con "g" catalana de "Girona") y un brasileño dice lo mismo pero con una "t" que se parece al sonido "ch" de "horchata" = "gen*ch*e"
Al margen de esto, la conjución "e" se pronuncia _ = "Coimbra *e* Faro são cidades portuguesas".
Espero haberme explicado. Espero que el resto de foristas me disculpen la exageración de los sonidos. Gracias.
Un abrazo. 
TT._


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> /internetchi/.


 
No seu estado, você sabe, não é assim...


----------



## brighton rock

gracias a todos 

ya se que una parte de mi pregunta no se entendio pero tranquilos yo ya quede satisfecho  

cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Oi , e uma coisa bem interessante no Brasil falabam
> 
> Robert*e* Red*e*fort*e,  *Mck*i *Donalds,  Out*i *look*i,*  umas vezes acrescentando o  *e* e outras o *i.* Ninguém me  aclarou isto


Ó Mangato, é pela mesma razão que os espanhóis dizem "especial" ou "Espielberg" quando não falam muito bem inglês. Trata-se de uma combinação de sons que não é permitida na sua língua, e por isso inserem uma vogal extra, chamada vogal epentética, para facilitar a pronúncia.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado, más ¿ ha uma regra que defina quando inserir a vogal E ou I?

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Outsider

Tanto quanto sei, no português do Brasil é sempre um som _ que se insere. Claro que este som se pode escrever com "e"._


----------



## Denis555

Mais uma palavra  *Pit bull* /pitchi bul/ (ainda não foi aportuguesada na escrita)
Escutem a pronúncia do Grupo Axé Bahia na canção "Pitbul". Eles cantam um pouco da música em _espanhol_!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Olá.

Hehehehehe foi depois de tanto tempo escutando português que eu aprendi falar assim também.

Até às palavras em inglês galera, eu tenho lhe ouvido assim: Very Goode, Hollywoode...

Eu também fui uma das que encontrei-me com um "e" no meio de frases como essa: Ob(e)sessão-Ab(e)surdo-Ob(e)servo -Ad(e)miro...

Eu pessoalmente peso que é porque para eles é difícil pronunciar uma palavra que termine em consoante ou tenha uma no meio... pode ser, né?


----------

